

The Mega List of 33 Awesome Augmented Reality Apps & Games for Android - Saketme
http://techsplurge.com/3214/mega-list-33-awesome-augmented-reality-apps-games-android/

======
techsavys
Great list, i think it satisfies my needs, keep it up.

~~~
Saketme
Thanks!

